# Gruesse von Mallorca



## Silvi (28. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

liebe Gruesse aus dem regnerischen Alcudia! Heute ist zum Glueck Ruhetag, es regnet ununterbrochen..... 
@ Chrissie und Robert: Ihr könnt froh sein, erst in vier Wochen hier zu sein, deutlich zu kalt, stets bewölkt, aber dennoch spassig 
Vermutlich kommt der Fruehling am Freitag auf die Insel, wie wir gehört haben, da Anja und Janni anreisen und das gute Wetter kofferweise mitbringen! Wehe wenn nicht!!! Wir zahlen auch das Uebergepäck  

Also dann, bis Ostern
Saludos
Silvi und Andre


----------



## Catsoft (28. März 2007)

Moin!
Gruß zurück. Das mit dem Wetter habe ich schon verfolgt  Trotzdem wären wir gerne auf der Insel. Wetter soll ja auch besser werden und bei uns solls dafür zum WE schlechter werden. 

Hoffe die Touren (Gruppen) und das Hotel sind OK.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (28. März 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> Gruß zurück. Das mit dem Wetter habe ich schon verfolgt  Trotzdem wären wir gerne auf der Insel. Wetter soll ja auch besser werden und bei uns solls dafür zum WE schlechter werden.
> 
> Hoffe die Touren (Gruppen) und das Hotel sind OK.
> ...



Hotel mit allem drum und dran ist  
Die "Sportgruppe" ist auch passend, wobei Grundlagentraining alleine besser einzuhalten ist, aber spassig war es dennoch. Die anderen eingezeichneten Touren in unserer 3 x 3 -Meter Karte haben wir bisher auch super gefunden. 
Suedlichster Zipfel war gestern Llucmajor, bei recht guten Wetter und danach haben wir das Buffet gestuermt.....
Gruss Andre


----------



## Catsoft (28. März 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hotel mit allem drum und dran ist
> Die "Sportgruppe" ist auch passend, wobei Grundlagentraining alleine besser einzuhalten ist, aber spassig war es dennoch. Die anderen eingezeichneten Touren in unserer 3 x 3 -Meter Karte haben wir bisher auch super gefunden.
> Suedlichster Zipfel war gestern Llucmajor, bei recht guten Wetter und danach haben wir das Buffet gestuermt.....
> Gruss Andre




 und grüß Guy von uns. Wir freuen uns drauf!

Und nicht vergessen: "Dos cafe con leche"


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (29. März 2007)

Hallo Ihr zwei,

bitte für mich auch: Dos Cafe con Leche, por favor!

Das Bild von Dir "Catsoft" ist ja obergeil - cool!

Ich bin auch von den Canaren wieder retourniert und habe das gute Wetter einfach mitgebracht, hoffentlich denken Andre und Silvi auch daran, denn Ostern bei Sonnenschein wäre ja auch was  

Ich hoffe, Chrissie geht es soweit besser.

Lieben Gruss
an alle
Doris


----------



## OBRADY (29. März 2007)

Ola...

Koffer sind gepackt.Sonne ist auch bei.!!!

Gutgelaunt geht es morgen um 6.00Uhr gen Süden.

Das mit dem Übergepäck regeln wir dann vor Ort.  

Freuen uns auf die Insel und auf die zu radelnden Kilometer.

Allen daheimbleibenden jetzt schon mal "Frohe Ostern" und schönes Wetter ..

Bis bald im Wald
Anja


----------



## Sanz (2. April 2007)

Hola,

sitze gerade in der Hotelhalle und vertreib mir ein wenig die Zeit. Seit vorgestern kränkel ich ein wenig, da ich die ersten ernstzunehmenden Sonnenstrahlen bei Cafe   con leche an der Strandpromenade nach dem Training ein wenig ueberschätzt habe.

Silvi ist heute alleine los und radelt wieder Kilometer weg. Morgen trifft sich die Hamburger Fraktion zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt, dann werde ich wohl wieder dabei sein.

So, nicht neidisch werden, aber ich begebe mich jetzt an den Strand und schluerfe den einen oder anderen Cafe con ...... na Ihr wisst schon weg.

Gruss an alle daheim gebliebenen 

Andre

PS: Robert hätte ich fast gar nicht erkannt


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2007)

Da hab ihr echt Pech mit dem Wetter. Ich hab letzten Mittwoch im ärmellosen Unterhemd in den HaBe´s trainiert und hab mich nicht erkältet...


----------



## biker_tom (2. April 2007)

Moin,

das wetter wäre zuhause besser gewesen....


----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2007)

biker_tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das wetter wäre zuhause besser gewesen....



Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Das Wetter ist hier zwar für die Jahreszeit extrem gut, aber teilweise auch noch kühl und vor allen Dingen *sehr *windig. Und 16 oder 18 Grad auf Malle sind immer noch anders als bei uns.


----------



## Sanz (2. April 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Das Wetter ist hier zwar für die Jahreszeit extrem gut, aber teilweise auch noch kühl und vor allen Dingen *sehr *windig. Und 16 oder 18 Grad auf Malle sind immer noch anders als bei uns.



Hola, ich bin gerade von meinem Strandausflug mit Cafe con Leche und Bocadillo con Jamon zurueck.

Richtig, mit ueberschätzt meine ich laut Polar:
Max: 32 Grad (sonnige Abschnitte)
Min: 18 Grad  (schattig mit dem fuer Erkältung gefährlichen Wind)

Die Prognose fuer die nächsten Tage: 22 Grad im Schatten morgens 10.00 Uhr Da kommen noch einige Kilometer zusammen!

Sonnige Gruesse 
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (2. April 2007)

Ich wünsche auch allen hier ein paar schöne Ostertage auf der/den Insel(n) 

Man könnte ja neidisch werden wenn man das hier so hört: Kanaren, Malle, ...

Aber noch 6 Wochen. Am 13 Mai fahre ich mit ein paar Bikekumpels und meiner neuen CBR nach Südfrankreich (Pyrenäen) 

Hier der Auszug aus dem Reiseführer:
_Im südlichsten Teil Frankreichs, schon unmittelbar vor der spanischen Grenze, zwischen den schroffen, wilden Bergen der Corbièren und den nördlichen Ausläufern der Pyrenäen liegt die Bergkette der Fenouillèdes. Es ist der nördlichste Teil des französischen Kataloniens, bekannt auch als das sagenumwobene ehemalige Reich der Katharer.

In diesem südlichen Teil des Roussillon (Departement Pyrenees - Oriental, Aude), wo unzählige uralte Weinhänge mit den wilden und unbezähmbaren Naturkräften verschmelzen, treffen Wind, Wildwasser, Schluchten und Berge in einer einzigartigen Landschaftkombination zusammen. Dazu das nahe Mittelmeer, dessen mediterane Einflüsse deutlich zu spüren sind - eine wirklich selten gelungene Laune der Natur. Im Herzen dieser wildromantischen Landschaft liegt das kleine Weindorf 'Caudiès de Fenouillèdes', Heimatort der Cave Ancienne.com._

LG,
Harry


----------



## Silvi (4. April 2007)

Buenos dias senores y senoras,

der Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende und das Wetter auf Mallorca leider auch! Nach den Vorhersagen ist heute nochmal halbwegs brauchbares Wetter zu erwarten. Daher radeln wir gleich mal die Orient-Runde ab....
Der Kuestenklassiker wird aller Voraussicht nach die zweite Woche in Folge ausfallen, so unbeständig ist das Wetter. Und das Wetter von hier bringen wir zu Ostern lieber nicht mit nach Hause! 

Aber schön war es trotzdem. 

Silvi

Wer geht eigentlich alles zum Osterfeuer, und wenn wo und wann?


----------



## Catsoft (4. April 2007)

Wir wohl vor unserer Haustür


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (7. April 2007)

Schöne Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Koblenz.
Morgen sollen es doch glatt 21 Grad werden. Da macht es so richtig Spass.

Euch allen schöne Ostertage, und nichts abfackeln.

Liebe Grüsse
Doris


----------

